# USA Fan Driven Smoke Generator



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with these units?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I have them in some of my USAT locos:










Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some experience with them. I have removed them all. I guess that's not really what you wanted to know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Bill, if you want to sell them, I'm experimenting with them (mostly destructive testing ha ha!)... 

If you have them sitting and collecting dust... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I mounted one in a Aristo SD 45 and seem to work well. You do have to buy the small circuit board also to meake them work. Later RJD


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, now that I have found one in new condition, including the circuit board, where are the power connections based on Greg's excellent photo? Also, what voltage do they like to operate at?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Power connection left foreground, where the board says "input" 

Track voltage.. I'm pretty sure, since you see 4 diodes on the board, dead giveaway that the input voltage can change polarity. 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I couldn't make out the "in", but did see the "ut". And I don't know what happened to the "p"







. Now, I see four pins. What is the story with them?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are 4 more pins on the circuit board, but they go to the heating element and the fan motor... 

In my picture, they have plugs on them going to the smoke unit proper. 

Isn't your board like the picture? 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope he has the right board. Later RJD


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2010 11:23 AM 
There are 4 more pins on the circuit board, but they go to the heating element and the fan motor... 

In my picture, they have plugs on them going to the smoke unit proper. 

Isn't your board like the picture? 

Greg 

Here is a photo of the smoke unit I purchased, but have not received yet. The two plugs going to the smoke unit proper, seem to be in different locations than the ones in your photo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Need a closer, clearer picture... but some boards have the 2 pins for voltage in, and another 2 for the same voltage out, they sometimes daisychain 2 boards for 2 smoke units, one on the chassis, one up in the shell... 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, here are some photos of the smoke unit that I received today. I see the two input pins, which makes it self explanatory. However, it's always safe to be sure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like your unit's board exactly matches the picture I posted earlier. 

I believe you will find the other connectors are likewise labeled so there is no confusion. 

AC or DC input, track power... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, toss the electronics and hook up the heater and motor to a Zino MX690v with this USA smoker. 
This will give you a chuffing/puffing smoke unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, that is the plan! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it make it work any better besides just the chuff? Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The heater element gets controlled so that you get heavy smoke and fan when starting up, and with loads on curves and hills. 

Then when slowing down or going downhill (read coasting) smoke goes to a low level with fan at slow speed. 

Very realistic operation. Sounds also die down when coasting.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I bench tested the unit today. It works very well. I just have to get it installed in one of my diesels. One of this winter's projects.


----------

